# استخدام نظام ادارة المبانى فى مجال التبريد والتكييف... مدعم بالصور



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اليوم اعزائى احبائى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام سوف نتحدث عن نظام ادارة المبانى ( builiding managment system ) وعلاقتة بمجالنا مجال التبريد والتكييف.​ 
الكثير ممكن ان يكون لا يعلم شئ عن هذا النظام وذلك لقلة استخدامة فى بلادنا العربية وندرة المواضيع المطروحة عنه بالمنتديات والمواقع العربية ايضا وفى هذا الموضوع سوف اقوم بإذن الله بعمل فكرة مبسطة بأذن الله عن النظام والله الموفق .... اسألكم الدعاء


​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

*فكرة بسيطة عن النظام*

فكرة بسيطة عن النظام​ 

منظومة إدارة المبانيBuilding Management System - BMS​ 
ويعنى به كل االمهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال خدمة المباني (Building services) من فنادق ومستشفيات ومبانٍ سكنيةوإدارية وخاصة ونحو ذلك، أي المتخصصين في المجالاتالتالية: 
تكييف الهواء والتحكم فيه HVAC and Controlأ
اعمال الكهرباء قوى وإضاءة وتيار خفيفElectricity Power, Lighting, and Low Current) 
الأعمال الصحية Sanitary Works 
شبكات مكافحة الحريق Fire Fighting Networks 
يحتاج أصحاب الفنادق والمباني الحكومية الهامة والمستشفيات إلى منظومة إدارة المباني هذه ،والإدارة هنا تعني شيئين إثنين هما:
1- المراقبة Monitoring
2 - التحكم (Control)
أي أن المنظومة تمكن صاحب المبنى و/ أو مدير التشغيل والصيانة أن يراقبكل معدات وأجهزة المبنى وأن يتحكم فيها مركزياً من خلال حاسب شخصي متصل بكل المعداتعن طريق مستشعرات(sensors) ومتحكمات (controllers) ، في شكل شبكة منطقة محلية(Local Area Network - LAN) .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

طريقة استخدامة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف

تعتبر اجهزة التكييف الموجودة بالمبنى من الاجزاء التى يتم مراقبتها او التحكم فى تشغيلها وايقافها بواسطة نظام ادارة المبانى ولذلك يتم تزويد هذة المعدات والالات الخاصة بنظام التكييف بالمبنى بعدة مستشعرات ومتحكمات اوتوماتيكية يتم توصيلها باجهزة التحكم الخاصة بالنظام والتى عادة ما تكون اجهزة كمبيوتر مزودة ببرامج تحكم يتم تصميمها حسب طبيعة المنشأة 
وهنا يتثنى لنا عمل شاشات مراقبة عمليات التشغيل وكذلك غرفة تحكم مركزية ليتم التشغيل والايقاف وكذلك متابعة عمليات الصيانة والاصلاح من خلال مشغلون متخصون ومدربون على استخدام هذة النوعية من الانظمة.

ببساطة اكثر 

يتم تصميم برنامج تحكم وتحميله على جهاز كمبيوتر عادى 
يتم وضع عدة وسائل مراقبة مثل الكاميرات اجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة والضغط وخلافة وتوصيلها بالبرنامج وبذلك يمكننا من غرفة التحكم معرفة درجة حرارة الغرف ومياة التبريد وضغط الغاز وخلافة 
ومن خلال وضع وسائل تحكم يمكننا التحكم مثلا فى ايقاف وتشغيل وحدة تكييف على بعد من خلال النظام

والان سوف اعرض بعض الصور التوضيحية عن النظام وفى انتظار استفساراتكم

وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

ارجو ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء اصحاب الخبرة فى هذا المجال اثراء الموضوع بمداخلاتهم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr_eng (7 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه مجهود جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار الف شكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخ عمر وأن شاء اللة الموضوع لة بقية كبيرة فهذة مجرد بداية ولكنى لا اجد اهتمام من الاخوة الاعضاء 
ولكن على كل حال سوف اجهز المعلومات المطلوبة ومادة الموضوع واقوم بعمل موضوع شامل عنة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابن العميد (8 مايو 2008)

بالعكس يامهندس ابراهيم احنا كتير ومتابعينك ده جزء قول في شغل الهندسة كمل ربنا يوفقك
وانا علي فكرة تقريبا متابع كل مواضيعك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 مايو 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> بالعكس يامهندس ابراهيم احنا كتير ومتابعينك ده جزء قول في شغل الهندسة كمل ربنا يوفقك
> وانا علي فكرة تقريبا متابع كل مواضيعك


 
اشكرك اخى الكريم فعلا الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية ولة ابعاد كثيرة ارجو ان نقوم جميعا بمناقشتها 
واكرر الموضوع لم يبدأ بعد فسوف نقوم بشرح جميع ابعادة وانا مازلت فى عملية البحث عن المادة العلمية لنخرج بموضوع جيد ان شاء الله


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (9 مايو 2008)

كل الشكر اخي الكريم موضوع مهم للغايه
اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع لنا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 مايو 2008)

ان شاء الله قريبا ساقوم باكمال الموضوع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 يوليو 2008)

بشار سمير محسن قال:


> كل الشكر اخي الكريم موضوع مهم للغايه
> اتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع لنا


 
بارك الله فيك اخ بشار ولكن هل للموضوع اهخمية بالنسبة للاخوة الاعضاء لم اجد اى استفسارات او اسئلة لاقوم بالرد عليها


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

هنا لنا وقفة هل المهندسين المتخصصين فى مجال التكييف والتبريد فى المنتدى لم بتعاملو مع انظمة ادارة المبانى انتظر الاسئلة والمداخلات حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع انا شخصيا لدى اسئلة فى انتظار من يجيب عليها


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (27 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور يا مهنس ابراهيم


----------



## اسم مخالف 17 (27 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم في الحقيقة مواضيعك كلها متميزة 
الموضوع رائع مشكور على المجهود في انتضار المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أغسطس 2008)

قققققققققققققققققق قال:


> اخي الكريم في الحقيقة مواضيعك كلها متميزة
> الموضوع رائع مشكور على المجهود في انتضار المزيد


 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكنى اتعجب لوجود بعض الزملاء يتسائلون عن نظام ال bms رغم وجود هذا الموضوع الذى بذلت مجهود كبير لاعدادة 
الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## air_con (28 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسنا العزيز على مواضيعك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. سامر هاني (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مواضيعك متميزة ونحن بامس الحاجة لمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (29 أغسطس 2008)

نظام عجيب غريب 
شكرا" يا اخ أبراهيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
نتمنى أن تثرينا بمحاضراتك وأطروحاتك حول هذا النظام المهم


----------



## لحباكي اسحاق (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني أريد دروس و معطيات خاصة بمستوى تقني سامي في التبريد الصناعي والتكيف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ونا تحت امر الجميع فى اى طلب اتفضلوا


----------



## طارق بويرق (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks my dear


----------



## السياب احمد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يا سلام عليك يا استاذ بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم يوجد موضوع اخر عبارة عن عرض تقديمى بالباور وبينت عن نظم التحكم فى التكيف للمبانى بواسطة نظام ادارة المبانى BMS ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم جميعا ونسألكم الدعاء
اليكم الرابط لا يفوتكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103743.html


----------



## amr fathy (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخوانى الكرام


----------



## سامر موسى (10 يناير 2009)

*مجهود رائع منك*

السلام عليكم

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس -- صراحة مجهود فعلا جبار و موضوع مهم جدا جدا حيث ان موضوع الصيانة حاليا يتم عندنا في المؤسسات بشكل تقليدي جدا مما يؤدي الى مجهود كبير جدا و نفقات و تكاليف عالية جدا و مردود بسيط للغاية .. ارجو من حضرتك التكرم و اعطائنا تفاصيل أكثر عن هذا الموضوع لأهميته.

تحياتي


----------



## alaa_84 (23 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا أخى الكريم.


----------



## alaa_84 (23 أبريل 2009)

أكرمك الله أخى الكريم.


----------



## usamaawad40 (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ابراهيم على هذا المجهود 

المهندس أسامه عوض


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم مهندس ابراهيم ولقد عهدناك مبدع في لمساتك في هذا المنتدى المفيد مع التقدير


----------



## مهندس التجميد (24 أبريل 2009)

يا أخي أنا مهندس التكييف بمشروع فندق خمس نجوم 
لكن واجهت بسبب هذا الموضوع الكثير من المشاكل مع الشركة المجهزة لنظام bms خصوصا بموضوع لوحات التحكم لل ahu


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 مايو 2009)

هو دا الكلام ولا بلاش تسلم ايدك يا ابراهيم باشا الله ينور بجد :15:


----------



## khateeb45 (6 يونيو 2009)

كل الشكر لك واريد من اهل الخبرة طريقة استلام bms في المشاريع من مقاول التركييب


----------



## م.عمران (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك لكن أنا أشتغلت على هذا النظام ولم يكن هكذا فهل هذا إصدار جديد


----------



## مؤيد غازي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanooo2010 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر لك اخ ابراهيم على طرح موضوع مهم جدا فى عالم التكييف 
واحب اوضح ان اننى مهندس كهرباء مصرى اعمل بالتحكم بالتكييف وانظمه الbms وخاصه اجهزه شركه هانويل وسوتر منذ خمس سنوات 
والحمد لله ذو خبره جيده به لذا فانا اعرض على كل من تقابله مشكله بالتركيب او الصيانه ان نتناقش بها ونحاول حلها سويا حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
في البداية اعبر عن شكري وتقديري للمهنس ابراهيم قشانة على الشرح الوافي لنظام BMS وكنت اتمنى ان يستمر في شرح هذا الموضوع.
وليسمح لي الجميع بوضع سؤالي في هذا القسم لان مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية ليس مجال عملي ولكن بحكم وظيفتي وموقع عملي يتطلب مني المعرفة التامة بانظمة الميكانيك هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخري شغفي وحبي لهندسة الميكانيك.​
السؤال يتلخص في انظمة البروتوكول المعمول بها في انظمة BMS وبالتحديد 
أنظمة BMS التي تستخدم بروتوكول (LonWorks)​
أنظمة BMS التي تستخدم بروتوكول BacKnet ​
حيث تم شرح هذا النظامين من قبل شركتين مختلفتين وكانت كل شركة تدافع عن وجهة نظهرها بالنسبة لهذين النظام بأنه الافضل ؟!!!.
والسؤال ما هي مزايا وعيوب كل من النظامين وبالتي يمكن تحديد اي النظامين انسب في الاختيار ؟
وذلك للانظمة التالية​
HVAC​
Security System​
Fire Fighting System​
Emergency Generator​
Lights​
Irrigation System​
مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا​*


----------



## mostafa0096 (17 فبراير 2010)

hanooo2010 قال:


> شكر لك اخ ابراهيم على طرح موضوع مهم جدا فى عالم التكييف
> واحب اوضح ان اننى مهندس كهرباء مصرى اعمل بالتحكم بالتكييف وانظمه الbms وخاصه اجهزه شركه هانويل وسوتر منذ خمس سنوات
> والحمد لله ذو خبره جيده به لذا فانا اعرض على كل من تقابله مشكله بالتركيب او الصيانه ان نتناقش بها ونحاول حلها سويا حتى تعم الفائده على الجميع



اخى المهندس hanoo2010 شكرا على مبادرتك واتمنى التواصل معك وايميلى هو mimo00096 على الياهو


----------



## faissal djouambi (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الدره المصون (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير على هذه المقدمه القيمه


----------



## 1998 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## حافظ النبراوى (1 مارس 2010)

ارجو معرفة مواصفات سلاجة البطاطس


----------



## elhawa (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا لتعبك معلومات ممتازه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وفتح الله عليك


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## أبو أسحاق (29 أكتوبر 2010)

أسأل الله أن يجعل ذلك زخراً لك وأن يجنفع به المسلمين


----------



## yosief soliman (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اود ان اعرف اسم البرنامج الذى يقوم بتصميم هذه المنظومه


----------



## mechanic power (7 فبراير 2011)

الله يكرمك اخى العروبة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 فبراير 2011)

انت مش محتاج اراء من احد يا بش مهندس ابراهيم موضوع فى غاية الاهمية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baraa harith (7 أغسطس 2011)

عاشت ايدك على هذا المجهود


----------



## nofal (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ضاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

عمل رائع جداً ومفهوم


----------



## amrousy (30 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wazne (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور أخ ابراهيم موضوع حيوي ومهم ياريت اللي بيعرف حد بينفذ او شركة لديها الامكانيات لتنفيذ هكذا عمل ينور طريقنا فيه انا بالرياض وبالنسبة للصور ما لقيتها بعد شاكرا ومقدرا مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## wazne (17 سبتمبر 2013)

الصور يا عمو شكرا جزيلا مش باينه


----------



## ستار سلمان (25 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة اية معلومة حول عدد المتحسسات وانواعها والتي تربط بالمنظومة bms في التشلر ودافعة الهواء والفان كويل للسيطرة عليها من قبل المشغل حيث عرضت علينا احد الشركات اعداد كبيرة من المتحسسات واعتقد انه فيها مبالغة 
مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما


----------

